# Reminding myself of the basics



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been shooting my little Texas Comanche recurve for a couple of months trying to tune in to it for turkeys. I shoot my longbows much better but the shorter bow will be easier to maneuver inside my blind. Anyway, I have been trying hard to get 6 out of six inside a 3" kill zone at 20 yards and just can't make it happen.  Several times I have got 5 out of 6 and a good many 4 out of 6's. I just got in from shooting about a dozen rounds of sixes and only got 5 out of six one time, and most of the time it was 2 or three out of 6. 

While shooting I noticed I was dropping my bow arm and hitting low. I was concentrating on shooting at my one inch dot and getting tight groups but low. I then started concentrating on keeping my bow arm up and brought the arrows up but they were scattered. I realized once again I cannot concentrate on two things at once and here in lies a lesson for you begginers:

Form IS everything. It's the foundation you HAVE to have for consitent marksmanship. It has to be developed and kept in tune to the point all is second nature and you don't HAVE to think about it so your concentration for picking a small spot and getting focused on it can be used for the shot. The old, but ever so true adage, "Aim small hit small" can not be over emphasized and it takes concentration to do it. If you can concentrate intently on more than one thing at a time, then you are a rare bird for sure. 

Hope someone will benefit from this bit of venting on my part, now I have to go back out there and try to remember what I just typed.  Goin' for 6 of 6 and if I get it I might just take a picture because I may never do it again.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 26, 2007)

6 for 6 in 3" at 20yrds.  I dont think I can pull that off!  I think my first few will be tight and then I'd start spraying them.  I only have 2 arrows left at the wght I'm going to be shooting for turkeys.  Another dzn should be here tommorow.  I'll post my 1st 2 shots..lol


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

No where close to 6, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm retracting the posting of my first 2 shots, didnt connect w/ either on my turkey target....uh oh


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

maconducks said:


> I'm retracting the posting of my first 2 shots, didnt connect w/ either on my turkey target....uh oh



  I wouldn't want to post any pic's of what I did the last time out either. Darn lucky I didn't lose an arrow.

BTW, I would be tickled to get the first one in everytime. It's the first one that counts the most anyway so if I were you I would be real happy about the first two.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my best group ever from 15 yards. Its a 5 arrow group. If I could keep all my arrows in a 3" circle at twenty yards I would be tickled pink!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a great group! 

I made up some 4" targets tonight believing that may be a more realistic kill zone for a turkey. If I can get all six inside the 4" ring from 20 yards then I will be happy. Not saying I want be happy if I don't do it everytime, just once at least, but hopefully more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2007)

reviveourhomes said:


> Here is my best group ever from 15 yards. Its a 5 arrow group. If I could keep all my arrows in a 3" circle at twenty yards I would be tickled pink!




You would eat well after those shots!


----------



## Just BB (Feb 27, 2007)

I Want to show my best group @ 20 yards. After the last one stacked in, I raised my arms in victory and boldly stated that I finally figured out how to do it. My next group was barely on the block  and my 18 year old son laughed  at me like he was at a Jeff Foxworthy concert. BB just hung his head and trudged up to pull arrows! I'll never figure it out.


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 27, 2007)

This is my spot shooting with broadheads @ 25 yards
and group shooting with field tips


----------



## Al33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dang dude, that's some mighty fine shootin'.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 27, 2007)

Just 1 More, What bow set up is that grouping with? Not to imply that it's not totally talent, just wondering


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 27, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Just 1 More, What bow set up is that grouping with? Not to imply that it's not totally talent, just wondering



I AM SOOOOOOOOO SORRRY... I did not realize I was in the Traditional forum
     
That was with my MArtin SlayR


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN.. I feel so stupid right now


----------



## Just BB (Feb 27, 2007)

Soooooo, you're not any better than us.. 
Seriously great groups @ 25 yards with any gear. Now go sell that thing and join us!


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 27, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Soooooo, you're not any better than us..
> Seriously great groups @ 25 yards with any gear. Now go sell that thing and join us!



I have a Ben Pearson Javalina recuve that I play with. It's probably older than I am. I aquired it back in the late '70's


----------



## Al33 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW, what a relief!  I assumed you did this with a recurve or longbow and I have been struggling SO hard to get any kind of grouping with a little short recurve. I was thinking at my age I will never get anywhere near that good.  

In any event, darn good shootin' with any kind of bow.

BTW, I couldn't hit nuttin' today.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 28, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I have a Ben Pearson Javalina recuve that I play with. It's probably older than I am. I aquired it back in the late '70's



Okay, You qualify as traditionalist so you can come on here and ask important questions like how do I get the arrow to hit the target!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 28, 2007)

Dang I was getting really nervous if that was your trad bow groups from 25 yards!!!!


----------

